# Things that dont work with 10.8 mountain lion



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

FILEMAKER IS LISTING THAT THE SERVER VERSIONS OF 11 AND 12 OF FILEMAKER ARE NOT COMPATIBLE
Mac OS X Mountain Lion compatibility and FileMaker products | FileMaker

you would think Apple owns Filemaker and they would be able to figure things out before release 

Please list any issues you have with 10.8 - 
as of now I have held off from updating.. rule of thumb wait till 10.8.1 before we update.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Considering Filemaker Inc is only a subsidiary of Apple, it probably doesn't have as much priority for being compatible with OS X Mountain Lion than the software Apple actually makes themselves (iLife, iWork, Safari, etc). 

I'm sure an update will come eventually in time.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

mactheripper no longer works. (PowerPC application)


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

IllusionX said:


> mactheripper no longer works. (PowerPC application)


Mine seems to. You may need to upgrade.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Acccording to Roaring Apps, some of my apps may not work properly:

Garmin Map Update
Logitech Harmony Remote Software
Miro

So, it does not make sense for me to update yet; plus, Airplay (for everything, not just iTunes) will not wrk on my MBPro (Mid 2010), so again, no point in updating.

Cheers


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

polywog said:


> Mine seems to. You may need to upgrade.


MTR 4 seems to be really hard to get...


----------



## doglips (Feb 28, 2001)

IllusionX said:


> MTR 4 seems to be really hard to get...


But worth it IMHO

MTR 4 • View topic - READ BEFORE Registering For This Forum!!!


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

IllusionX said:


> mactheripper no longer works. (PowerPC application)


I didn't think any PPC application worked under the new mane of OS. That is the primary reason wh I have stayed with SL.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

polywog said:


> Mine seems to. You may need to upgrade.


mactheripper has not worked since Lion, never mind ML. It's a PPC app and only works in Snow Leopard or previous with Rosetta.


----------



## doglips (Feb 28, 2001)

SINC said:


> mactheripper has not worked since Lion, never mind ML. It's a PPC app and only works in Snow Leopard or previous with Rosetta.


MTR 4 works fine on my machine with lion.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ah, I see a new version is out, not the original one which I have.


----------



## doglips (Feb 28, 2001)

MTR 4, which is up to 4.2.7,works. You are referring to the outdated version.

Tried to delete post, won't let me.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

doglips said:


> MTR 4, which is up to 4.2.7,works. You are referring to the outdated version.
> 
> Tried to delete post, won't let me.


Oddly, I have 3.0R14i which seems to work just fine. 

Linked here : MacTheRipper 3 R14 (MacTheRipper3R14.sitx) - DivShare


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

You can do some planning of what applications will not work in OS X 10.8 before being surprised. Use the System Profiler and view the "Applications" list under "Software." This will list all your applications and identify their "Kind."

PowerPC applications will not run in OS X 10.8


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I doubt anyone even has it, but I should mention this anyway... if you have Trend Micro Security installed (as it was installed on my work machine by my IT dept), do NOT upgrade to Mountain Lion. Not only is it incompatible, but because it runs on startup you get stuck in an infinite reboot. I had to boot into recovery, go into the terminal and manually delete files as root. Everything else I have is working just fine.

A7


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Strange, strange behavior with Quicken Essentials. I clicked it once in the Dock and it kept starting and quitting. Made it rather difficult to shut down to get out of the cycle. That's one of the apps I use everyday. Hope an update comes soon.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Someone said the Harmony software didn't work? I just updated my remote using the latest release with out issue. In fact today is the first time it has connected to the Logitech servers in weeks!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Had no real issues with Mountain Lion, all seems to work. Had an issue with VMware fusion, but an update to the latest build worked and allows it to function normally.


----------



## Croptop (Apr 20, 2004)

tilt said:


> Acccording to Roaring Apps, some of my apps may not work properly:
> Garmin Map Update


I don't have Map Update but Garmin Map Manager, Garmin Training Center and Garmin ANT Agent all work correctly for me so i would be surprised if Garmin Map Update didn't work (unless it is out-dated software).



> Logitech Harmony Remote Software


Works fine for me.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Someone said the Harmony software didn't work? I just updated my remote using the latest release with out issue. In fact today is the first time it has connected to the Logitech servers in weeks!


Lol. Between this and the reports of power pc applications not working either I'm gld this thread exists hahaha


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Croptop said:


> I don't have Map Update but Garmin Map Manager, Garmin Training Center and Garmin ANT Agent all work correctly for me so i would be surprised if Garmin Map Update didn't work (unless it is out-dated software).
> 
> 
> 
> Works fine for me.





broad said:


> Lol. Between this and the reports of power pc applications not working either I'm gld this thread exists hahaha


Well, if they work for you, then I should have no problems. I was going by the list on Roaring Apps. 

Cheers


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'd say Address Book (Contacts). Just had it crash for the first time ever.


----------



## Queue (May 12, 2005)

I lost all my contacts in Contacts since upgrading to Mountain Lion.
:yikes:


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Queue said:


> I lost all my contacts in Contacts since upgrading to Mountain Lion.
> :yikes:


do you not use iCloud? All mine are stored that way and on multiple devices.


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

*Widgets*

iStat pro (and nano) does not display the processes anymore.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

^

It does on my MBP running ML 10.8


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

SINC said:


> ^
> 
> It does on my MBP running ML 10.8


only displays boxes and no info for the processes, everything else works though.


----------



## OldeBullDust (Aug 22, 2010)

Question:
I there anybody who is running ML and has/uses CS3?

Does it run?
I've checked with some of the compatibility sites, but they indicate it has not been tested

or is this another reason why I cannot move beyond SL!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

OldeBullDust said:


> Question:
> I there anybody who is running ML and has/uses CS3?
> 
> Does it run?
> ...


Just saw your question. I have CS3, but hadn't tried it yet on 10.8. I launched it and it gave me a message that I had to install a Java upgrade to run it on ML. I did the download and install, about 10 minutes BTW, and then launched CS3 and it appears to work just fine. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## OldeBullDust (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Don, that's great!

It may mean that I don't have to upgrade to CS6

I may do it anyway, but this gives me the choice


I appreciate your help


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Booo... 

Went to Airdrop a large video file from my MacBook Air to my 2008 iMac. Airdrop does not show up in my iMac. Looked into it, and Airdrop is only supported on 2009 Model and higher.  It's just a blood file transfer?

That's Airplay and Airdrop that don't work on my iMac. Looks like my iMac is getting no Air. Maybe it's something with the built-in Airport card. 

I've only had this machine for 3.5 years, and it still feels really fast and runs ML fine otherwise.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

ehMax said:


> Booo...
> 
> Went to Airdrop a large video file from my MacBook Air to my 2008 iMac. Airdrop does not show up in my iMac. Looked into it, and Airdrop is only supported on 2009 Model and higher.  It's just a blood file transfer?
> 
> That's Airplay and Airdrop that don't work on my iMac. Looks like my iMac is getting no Air. Maybe it's something with the built-in Airport card.


AirDrop is basically an ad-hoc wireless network between two computers. If I recall correctly, it's limited to newer computers that can do both the ad-hoc network, as well as maintain a traditional wireless connection.



ehMax said:


> I've only had this machine for 3.5 years, and it still feels really fast and runs ML fine otherwise.


Only?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Booo...
> 
> Went to Airdrop a large video file from my MacBook Air to my 2008 iMac. Airdrop does not show up in my iMac. Looked into it, and Airdrop is only supported on 2009 Model and higher.  It's just a blood file transfer?
> 
> ...


I wish air drop would just stay on all the time, if I close the air drop window it seems to close out on other computers. At work, I have access to all computers admin accounts, so connect directly to the desktop or wherever I want to drop files and do it that way. Its pretty simple. Airdrop would be nice for all sharing, but I cant seem to figure out how to make it default on so any computer can see every other computers air drop.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

ehMax said:


> Booo...
> 
> Went to Airdrop a large video file from my MacBook Air to my 2008 iMac. Airdrop does not show up in my iMac. Looked into it, and Airdrop is only supported on 2009 Model and higher.  It's just a blood file transfer?
> 
> ...


Try AirParrot for the AirPlay part. It works on any Mac to beam your screen to an AppleTV 2 or 3.

http://airparrot.com/


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

I've avoided Lion and now MLion up till now, but still have the need to drop files between several computers, I needed a system that worked well and supported my vintage systems.
That's where DropCopy comes in, does the job perfectly.
And yes, it is always there when you want it.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Booo...
> 
> Went to Airdrop a large video file from my MacBook Air to my 2008 iMac. Airdrop does not show up in my iMac. Looked into it, and Airdrop is only supported on 2009 Model and higher.  It's just a blood file transfer?
> 
> ...


There's a quick fix for Airdrop on "unsupported" machines.

Use AirDrop on any Mac with Lion | Macworld


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Well, darn. 

Just as I feared... Messages under 10.8 will not connect for video or audio chats with my folks old iMac G4 (10.4.11) running iChat 3.1.9. tptpt:

Their iChat won't even show them the incoming request for chat dialogue... only text chats are working.

Now, how will my mom see her only grandson live via the internet? Booooooo!


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

so "email link to this page" is missing from the "share" section of Safari 6

all that i see is "email this page" which is useless if you're trying to send someone a link

boooooo


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

broad said:


> so "email link to this page" is missing from the "share" section of Safari 6
> 
> all that i see is "email this page" which is useless if you're trying to send someone a link
> 
> boooooo


Huh? File->Mail link to this page. Or shift+Command+i will do it.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*EDIT:* _ Darnit. Paddy beat me to it..._





broad said:


> so "email link to this page" is missing from the "share" section of Safari 6
> 
> all that i see is "email this page" which is useless if you're trying to send someone a link


It's still there - just helpfully hidden!

Press command-shift-I (or hold down shift when going to FILE-->SHARE)


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Paddy said:


> Huh? File->Mail link to this page. Or shift+Command+i will do it.












where are you seeing "mail link to this page" under the file menu?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

broad said:


> where are you seeing "mail link to this page" under the file menu?


It's under Share now.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

i think you might still be on 10.7 paddy?


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

John Clay said:


> It's under Share now.


under share you get "mail this page" not "mail link to this page"


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

broad, you did see my post, right?


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> broad, you did see my post, right?


no, but i did now. thanks

what a stupid thing to hide.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

IllusionX said:


> mactheripper no longer works. (PowerPC application)


Ripit Version 1.6.5 works, They've updated to work with Mountain Lion.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Vector Designer 1.7.0 won't work,
However the Apple App store version will work.

Check their website support for more info,
Some people are eligible for a free upgrade to work with Mountain Lion.
You need to have purchased the app after Dec/2010

I bought it in Jan/2010
I've emailed them.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> *
> It's still there - just helpfully hidden! *


*

This is getting a bit ridiculous.... has Apple reverted back to kid's games and we now all have to play 'Hide and go seek'
Hide-and-seek - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Here's something that's not so much a "doesn't work" so much as a little thing that has changed. Hitting the "Get Mail" button (or keystroke) no longer provides a visual indication that Mail is actually doing something. The spinning gear symbol used to appear beside the Inbox(es), but now, nothing. And the pop-up "activity" pane (bottom-left) shows nothing at all about progress when contacting the server, etc.

I guess we could assume that since no error pops up, it means that Mail did contact the server successfully, but if there's no new mail on the server, you are left to wonder whether Mail actually did anything. A silly omission, IMHO.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> Here's something that's not so much a "doesn't work" so much as a little thing that has changed. Hitting the "Get Mail" button (or keystroke) no longer provides a visual indication that Mail is actually doing something. The spinning gear symbol used to appear beside the Inbox(es), but now, nothing. And the pop-up "activity" pane (bottom-left) shows nothing at all about progress when contacting the server, etc.
> 
> I guess we could assume that since no error pops up, it means that Mail did contact the server successfully, but if there's no new mail on the server, you are left to wonder whether Mail actually did anything. A silly omission, IMHO.


Yet another "Apple Sucks" attempt to garner iPhone/iPad only types. tptptptp


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

My "URL Manager Pro" is now officially broken, Crap, I've lost all my old bookmarks.
It's 20 british pounds sterling to upgrade, Screw that.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Anybody know where I can find "Activity" in Safari 6? Either I'm being really dense, or it's been stripped.... and nothing under the Develop menu seems to replicate that function...


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

delete key in safari no longer navigates back. now you have to do a cmd-[, be forced to reach for the mouse . what was the point of changing this? AFAIK they didn't map delete to soemthing else, and most other browsers are still using backspace/delete for back.


----------



## MX-V (Feb 2, 2010)

sheamus said:


> delete key in safari no longer navigates back.


I'm not close to my ML machine right now, but doesn't Safari recognizes CMD-LeftArrow? I cut always used this key combination without thinking about what browser I was using and as I recall, it always worked.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

MX-V said:


> I'm not close to my ML machine right now, but doesn't Safari recognizes CMD-LeftArrow? I cut always used this key combination without thinking about what browser I was using and as I recall, it always worked.


It works.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

CubaMark said:


> Here's something that's not so much a "doesn't work" so much as a little thing that has changed. Hitting the "Get Mail" button (or keystroke) no longer provides a visual indication that Mail is actually doing something. The spinning gear symbol used to appear beside the Inbox(es), but now, nothing. And the pop-up "activity" pane (bottom-left) shows nothing at all about progress when contacting the server, etc.
> 
> I guess we could assume that since no error pops up, it means that Mail did contact the server successfully, but if there's no new mail on the server, you are left to wonder whether Mail actually did anything. A silly omission, IMHO.


While the gears are indeed now missing (and like you, I'd prefer that they were there), the Activity window does show Mail contacting the server. If there is no mail to be picked up, it's a blink and you miss it proposition though - all the servers (I have multiple accounts) were contacted at once and for a fraction of a second they showed up in the Activity window when I clicked on the Get Mail icon.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Has anyone figured out how to make Time Machine work in ML? I have tried every online method I can find, but still have not found a way to make TM do backups. I finally did a whole new backup on July 26, but no updates will work since.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

SINC said:


> Has anyone figured out how to make Time Machine work in ML? I have tried every online method I can find, but still have not found a way to make TM do backups. I finally did a whole new backup on July 26, but no updates will work since.


No problem here. Did you try reformatting your TM disk?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Lars said:


> No problem here. Did you try reformatting your TM disk?


Lars, I just erased the external and re-ran TM which I though reformatted it, but it still won't update. Is there another step I should be doing?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

SINC said:


> Lars, I just erased the external and re-ran TM which I though reformatted it, but it still won't update. Is there another step I should be doing?


Does it throw an error of some sort?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

sheamus said:


> delete key in safari no longer navigates back. now you have to do a cmd-[, be forced to reach for the mouse . what was the point of changing this? AFAIK they didn't map delete to soemthing else, and most other browsers are still using backspace/delete for back.


*Re-enable the backspace key to go back a page in Safari 6 *



> you can enable it again using this command:
> defaults write com.apple.Safari NSUserKeyEquivalents -dict-add Back "\U232b"


(Read full hint and warnings at: Macworld / MacOSXhints)


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> *Re-enable the backspace key to go back a page in Safari 6 *


This is really getting ridiculous.
According to the article



> It seems like Apple disabled the "Press Backspace to go back a page" feature in Safari 6 due to users having complained about losing text entered in text fields when they accidentally pressed the backspace key.


.........so Apple changed a perfectly good feature that has been there for ???? to accomodate some people who accidentally pressed the wrong key.

Have people responsible for this at Apple have completely lost their minds?

I hit the wrong key occasionally and sometimes something gets accidentally deleted - but that is my fault and next time I'm a bit more careful in which key I hit. Nice to know that I can possibly convince Apple to modify their software to accomodate my screw-ups.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Lars said:


> Does it throw an error of some sort?


No, it just hangs with the progress bar stuck at 16 KB of 9.2 GB. Next time I try it may read 36KB of 2.1 GB. No rhyme nor reason to it. I've left it for an hour with no progress and it never moves.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

a few grievances

a)i hate the stupid combo search/address bar. in old safari if i searched for something, got a result, went to the page and didnt like what i saw i could always just put the cursor in the search window, click again and id be right back at the results. now i have to re-type the search term, which is obnoxious
b)messages isnt showing me images in conversations that were added to the convo from my iOS devices. the messages beta did this and i miss it


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Yep, the no backspace shortcut in Safari is driving me nuts.

The scrollbars are getting annoying, too. On some sites and within some Finder windows, it is ridiculous. On Reddit, the "logout" link is half-covered. Still clickable, but not a nice look. I also went to upload a photo to Facebook and the photo I wanted to choose was at the bottom of the list. I couldn't choose it because the damn scroll bar was covering it!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MX-V said:


> I'm not close to my ML machine right now, but doesn't Safari recognizes CMD-LeftArrow? I cut always used this key combination without thinking about what browser I was using and as I recall, it always worked.


It works here too in ML.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

SINC said:


> No, it just hangs with the progress bar stuck at 16 KB of 9.2 GB. Next time I try it may read 36KB of 2.1 GB. No rhyme nor reason to it. I've left it for an hour with no progress and it never moves.


Maybe try CCC???

But 9.2 GB sounds awfully small for TM to do a 'backup' on a newly formatted drive, or is it just doing some particular data backup I guess.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

okcomputer said:


> Yep, the no backspace shortcut in Safari is driving me nuts.
> 
> The scrollbars are getting annoying, too. On some sites and within some Finder windows, it is ridiculous. On Reddit, the "logout" link is half-covered. Still clickable, but not a nice look. I also went to upload a photo to Facebook and the photo I wanted to choose was at the bottom of the list. I couldn't choose it because the damn scroll bar was covering it!


that was present in lion too. i hated it at first then just got used to it. as you said, not pretty but not a deal breaker


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Maybe try CCC???
> 
> But 9.2 GB sounds awfully small for TM to do a 'backup' on a newly formatted drive, or is it just doing some particular data backup I guess.


I use both CCC and SD and have two complete bootable clones of my MBP updated with smart update daily, one stored off site. The TM bits are just daily backups and 9.2 is huge for that purpose. It is normally 1 to 2.5 GB for a daily backup of the 230 GB or so TM uses on the disk. It's the daily data incremental backups that refuse to run on TM.


----------



## racewalker (Sep 20, 2010)

SINC said:


> I use both CCC and SD and have two complete bootable clones of my MBP updated with smart update daily, one stored off site. The TM bits are just daily backups and 9.2 is huge for that purpose. It is normally 1 to 2.5 GB for a daily backup of the 230 GB or so TM uses on the disk. It's the daily data incremental backups that refuse to run on TM.


I have a 2 TB drive that is failing every TM backup as well. After the failure I am unable to unmount the drive as well. I do have CCC but use TM as well for new files etc.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

when emailing a link from safari the link is now below your signature. unchecking the "place sig above quoted text" box remedies this, but then your sig is below all replies in normal emails

also the last arrow key you hit in mail (up or down when navigating the inbox etc) affects which way the highlighted message moves after you delete. this, too, is new.

why? this is moronic. why change these things?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

SINC said:


> No, it just hangs with the progress bar stuck at 16 KB of 9.2 GB. Next time I try it may read 36KB of 2.1 GB. No rhyme nor reason to it. I've left it for an hour with no progress and it never moves.


Use this: Download TM Error Logger for Mac - Time Machine error reporting program. MacUpdate.com.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Lars said:


> Use this: Download TM Error Logger for Mac - Time Machine error reporting program. MacUpdate.com.


Does it really do any more than what a user can find and check in the Console log??


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Does it really do any more than what a user can find and check in the Console log??


Of course it does. Not everyone claims as you do, to understand exactly what is going on with their machines at all times. More power to you if you do really have all the answers as it seems you do, but a tad less sarcasm would seem to be in order for people who do offer easy fixes. I for one appreciate their input more.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

SINC said:


> Of course it does. Not everyone claims as you do, to understand exactly what is going on with their machines at all times. More power to you if you do really have all the answers as it seems you do, but a tad less sarcasm would seem to be in order for people who do offer easy fixes. I for one appreciate their input more.


Gheese SINC, did you run out of your favourite relaxing beverage on a long hot weekend and all the local stores in your area are closed?

There was no sarcasm intended in my post, but just a normal question as to IF yet another utility would really be that beneficial for the average TM user.

I didn't really notice any great accolades at the posted site and/or any of the user comments, and I guess I wonder more for OS X ML users when I see at the developers site for the latest version, it states:

"TM Error Logger
Version 3.0.3
Now compatible with Snow Leopard and Lion"

No sarcasm, just a legit user's question and maybe some users feedback from those that use it - and the OS X version they're using.

Have a good enjoyable long holiday weekend. 


Edit: ie: is it actually OS X ML compatible and actually useful for those TM users?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

CubaMark said:


> Well, darn.
> 
> Just as I feared... Messages under 10.8 will not connect for video or audio chats with my folks old iMac G4 (10.4.11) running iChat 3.1.9. tptpt:
> 
> Now, how will my mom see her only grandson live via the internet? Booooooo!


Skype?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I can't find "Empty the cache" in Safari 6,
It used to be in the "Safari" menu, But now that option is gone.

I was so used to clearing History and Emptying the cache,
Now all I can do is clear the history.

The "Develop" menu has "Empty the caches", But there isn't a dialog box pop up for it,
Why would Apple get rid of this feature in the "Safari" menu?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Also noticed that Safari 6 doesn't work with my "Paid for" game site,
I can no longer use Safari 6 to play my favourite online games.

Now I'm forced to use Firefox instead,
Now that was a bonehead move for Apple.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Lawrence said:


> Also noticed that Safari 6 doesn't work with my "Paid for" game site,
> I can no longer use Safari 6 to play my favourite online games.
> 
> Now I'm forced to use Firefox instead,
> Now that was a bonehead move for Apple.



Is your Safari 6 "Java" preference enabled?

A lot of on-line games use and need it to work.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Lawrence said:


> I can't find "Empty the cache" in Safari 6,
> It used to be in the "Safari" menu, But now that option is gone.
> 
> I was so used to clearing History and Emptying the cache,
> ...


Try this:

First open Safari>Prefs>Advanced and you see this and click 'show develop menu in menu bar:










Then click on develop menu in the menu bar and empty cache like so:


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've tried that in the Develop Menu,
But it doesn't give me the pop up menu confirmation like it used to do.

The clear history does give me a pop up menu confirmation box though.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

pm-r said:


> Is your Safari 6 "Java" preference enabled?
> 
> A lot of on-line games use and need it to work.


I have both Java and Java script enabled,
But my online game playing site still won't work.
(Pogo dot com)

This has happened before in a previous version of Safari and was later fixed by Apple,
I'm just hoping a fix is up and coming because I prefer to use Safari over Firefox.

The window for the game just loads... and loads... and then never loads...


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

broad said:


> that was present in lion too. i hated it at first then just got used to it. as you said, not pretty but not a deal breaker


Yep, but in ML they expand so it's even worse.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Lawrence said:


> I have both Java and Java script enabled,
> But my online game playing site still won't work.
> (Pogo dot com)
> 
> ...



Maybe try the suggested method that fixed the pogo problem for some, but I'm not sure if it applies to or works for both Lion and ML.

Games Forums Home | View topic - Problems with Mac Users


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

pm-r said:


> Maybe try the suggested method that fixed the pogo problem for some, but I'm not sure if it applies to or works for both Lion and ML.
> 
> Games Forums Home | View topic - Problems with Mac Users


Alright!!!!....Thank you very much, It works great now.

I followed these directions to the letter and now everything works fine in Safari 6
Thank you...Thank you...Thank you!!!!



> Go to Applications - Utilities - Java Preferences and check mark "Enable applet plug-in and web start applications" and you should be good to go.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Lawrence said:


> Alright!!!!....Thank you very much, It works great now.
> 
> I followed these directions to the letter and now everything works fine in Safari 6
> Thank you...Thank you...Thank you!!!!


Glad to hear it worked and your feedback, but I'm still not sure what OS X version you're using.

And also, and again I don't know if you did, but oftentimes a full Mac restart is often required when making such changes.

Regardless, I'm glad to hear the fix worked for you and your pogo games.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

pm-r said:


> Glad to hear it worked and your feedback, but I'm still not sure what OS X version you're using.
> 
> And also, and again I don't know if you did, but oftentimes a full Mac restart is often required when making such changes.
> 
> Regardless, I'm glad to hear the fix worked for you and your pogo games.


I'm using Mountain Lion, Also I didn't need to restart


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> I use both CCC and SD and have two complete bootable clones of my MBP updated with smart update daily, one stored off site. The TM bits are just daily backups and 9.2 is huge for that purpose. It is normally 1 to 2.5 GB for a daily backup of the 230 GB or so TM uses on the disk. It's the daily data incremental backups that refuse to run on TM.





racewalker said:


> I have a 2 TB drive that is failing every TM backup as well. After the failure I am unable to unmount the drive as well. I do have CCC but use TM as well for new files etc.


Finally a solution that works for now to allow Time Machine to work normally if you have the Mountain Lion glitch. System Preferences>Energy Saver> *Disable 'Put hard disks to sleep when possible'*. That allows TM to do normal backups until a fix is provided by Apple.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The above worked exactly once and I am back to no update function on Time Machine. Boo Apple!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

SINC said:


> The above worked exactly once and I am back to no update function on Time Machine. Boo Apple!


Maybe a crazy suggestion and as ML seems to do some crazy things and as your ML backup TM is not working or even as expected, maybe start over.

I'd suggest turning Off TM for now, then erase and zero out your TM backup volume you use, and when it's all finished, turn On TM and select the "new" volume to use.

Maybe your ML and TM will start working as expected.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Maybe a crazy suggestion and as ML seems to do some crazy things and as your ML backup TM is not working or even as expected, maybe start over.
> 
> I'd suggest turning Off TM for now, then erase and zero out your TM backup volume you use, and when it's all finished, turn On TM and select the "new" volume to use.
> 
> Maybe your ML and TM will start working as expected.


I have zeroed out the TM partition (and even the entire 2 TB external three times and re-ran it (at over three hours each time, BTW). I have also reinstalled ML. Twice. Still nothing. This is a major flaw that Apple has dropped the ball on. I have an incoming call from Apple support tomorrow morning at 9:00 a.m. Hopefully someone there can provide a solution.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Bizarre!! And why your temp HD 'sleep' fix only worked exactly once??

Is the drive some sort of unique type or brand?

Can you write and read and transfer files etc. to/from that drive? And I'm guessing the answer is 'yes'!

Let's hope that Apple has a proper solution for you tomorrow.


----------



## racewalker (Sep 20, 2010)

A


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Bizarre!! And why your temp HD 'sleep' fix only worked exactly once??
> 
> Is the drive some sort of unique type or brand?
> 
> ...


It is a Verbatim 2 TB external HD partitioned into two 1 TB sectors. The second sector is for a CCC clone which works perfectly and boots without issue.

Yes, I can read and transfer files to/from the drive. It also wrote the proper set-up of TM to the drive (three times now) in the first place, running for over three hours to do so each time. 



racewalker said:


> Mine turned out being a bad drive!


I cannot see how it could be the drive when the clone boots normally.

The daily update I have always done on the MBP is all that is not working. It goes through the motions of preparing the update, then the progress bar appears and it wrote about 30 KB of a 1.2 GB update on the last attempt and then stalls and just sits there for over an hour if I let it. Normally the update takes under five minutes. Frustrating as can be.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I had issues with time machine and a USB3 dock, but it turned out it was the dock itself as I replaced it with a 4 bay docking station and things run perfectly. TM goes to a 3TB drive that never disconnects.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I decided to run a verify and repair using Disk Utility this morning just to be sure I had tried everything. Both partitions checked out good, but I did notice it is a Samsung HD in a Verbatim case. I double checked that the MBP Clone would boot and indeed it does. We'll see what Apple has to say in an hour or so now.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> Here's something that's not so much a "doesn't work" so much as a little thing that has changed. Hitting the "Get Mail" button (or keystroke) no longer provides a visual indication that Mail is actually doing something. The spinning gear symbol used to appear beside the Inbox(es), but now, nothing. And the pop-up "activity" pane (bottom-left) shows nothing at all about progress when contacting the server, etc.
> 
> I guess we could assume that since no error pops up, it means that Mail did contact the server successfully, but if there's no new mail on the server, you are left to wonder whether Mail actually did anything. A silly omission, IMHO.


This is easily restored Mark. Just click on the little arrow symbol at the bottom of the mail window:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

After an hour and a half on the line with Apple and finally being transferred to a senior advisor, I am no further ahead with the issue. The first rep had me do over everything I had already done to no avail. The senior guy asked what I had done in the past few days and said I did everything he would have done to try and solve the issue.

He then emailed me an app that he had me run on my machine that would give him a detailed report on the issue for the past attempts to see why TM stalls. It produced a folder with data that I then emailed back to him. He is now consulting with engineering as this is to their knowledge only the second computer to have the issue they are aware of, other than one of their own in earlier testing of ML. They were never able to replicate the problem and are now analyzing my data to produce a fix.

Stay tuned.

They promised to be back to me within 24 hours, so we shall see.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> This is easily restored Mark. Just click on the little arrow symbol at the bottom of the mail window:


That's not precisely the issue, Don. I'm talking about the spinning gear icon just to the right of each account under "inbox". I'm out and about testing our new iPad 2 but will revisit this thread when I'm back on my laptop. 

Cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> That's not precisely the issue, Don. I'm talking about the spinning gear icon just to the right of each account under "inbox". I'm out and about testing our new iPad 2 but will revisit this thread when I'm back on my laptop.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, I miss the little spinning gears too, but this allows you to see incoming and outgoing action at least. It beats the default 'nothing like a dead server' all to heck.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

SINC said:


> It is a Verbatim 2 TB external HD partitioned into two 1 TB sectors. The second sector is for a CCC clone which works perfectly and boots without issue.
> 
> Yes, I can read and transfer files to/from the drive. It also wrote the proper set-up of TM to the drive (three times now) in the first place, running for over three hours to do so each time.
> 
> ...



Is it connected and using USB or FW as if that should matter, but just curious, and maybe some sort of timing issue???

Also is there any sort of possible hint or suggestion of any problem in a Console log or even Activity Monitor as to what's happening?

But I don't think that TM is even listed as a running app or even as a process in Activity Monitor, even when it's running.

And as a crazy suggestion I'd try in desperation would be to change the TM target partition to your normal CCC partition (that is working at least with CCC) and see if TM is able to complete a backup there. Who knows, at least as a test for now???


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Is it connected and using USB or FW as if that should matter, but just curious, and maybe some sort of timing issue???
> 
> Also is there any sort of possible hint or suggestion of any problem in a Console log or even Activity Monitor as to what's happening?
> 
> ...


It is a USB 3 capable drive, but nothing in the logs on TM. As noted above Apple had me run an app that sent them all the TM logs. Running a test on the other partition would be a four hour exercise as it would first have to erase my clone, then redo the entire 305GB of data, so I could run a three minute test to see if it would update. Then I would have to redo the clone, taking another three plus hours to do, so no way am I going through all that, I will wait for Apple to respond first.

As a matter of interest, here only part of what the Apple app pulled off my MBP:


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

SINC said:


> It is a USB 3 capable drive, but nothing in the logs on TM. As noted above Apple had me run an app that sent them all the TM logs. Running a test on the other partition would be a four hour exercise as it would first have to erase my clone, then redo the entire 305GB of data, so I could run a three minute test to see if it would update. Then I would have to redo the clone, taking another three plus hours to do, so no way am I going through all that, I will wait for Apple to respond first.
> 
> As a matter of interest, here only part of what the Apple app pulled off my MBP:


I was thinking of just trying TM to use the CCC clone partition without erasing or re-cloning anything.

Doing so, and *IF* it worked, should leave all your CCC stuff alone and the separate TM "backup" folders could then just be Trashed using the Finder if needed.

I'm curious as to the app that Apple sent you and what it actually does.


EDIT: I believe you said that your TM partition was the first or top partition as shown in Disk Utility Partitioning tab. I'm thinking waaaay out the box here of a System 8 or 9 quirk where a particular partition had to be the first or topmost to work for some OS quirk, but pretty doubtful that would matter these days.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

pm-r said:


> I was thinking of just trying TM to use the CCC clone partition without erasing or re-cloning anything.
> 
> Doing so, and *IF* it worked, should leave all your CCC stuff alone and the separate TM "backup" folders could then just be Trashed using the Finder if needed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the idea but to my knowledge, TM must first be created before it can 'update', no? To recreate it on the other partition will auto erase the clone, so your suggestion is not possible as near as I can figure. Incidentally, the clone on this drive was created with SD, not CCC and boots easily. I may have been at fault for that impression. The second clone on another HD is done with CCC. (I take no chances with data. )

*UPDATE FROM APPLECARE VIA EMAIL:*

_"I looked over the logs and was not able to glean much information. Here's what I could find out. There is a directory that Time Machine is getting hung up on, we already knew that, I was not able to figure out what directory is the culprit. The logs have been submitted to Engineering for further analysis. I have received a generic reply that Engineering has received the request but they have not assigned anyone to it yet. 

I do not expect a response from an actual person for 4-5 business days from today. My apologies for the slow response. As new information becomes available I will update you." _

The saga continues, but now we know it is a directory issue.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

SINC said:


> Thanks for the idea but to my knowledge, TM must first be created before it can 'update', no? To recreate it on the other partition will auto erase the clone, so your suggestion is not possible as near as I can figure. Incidentally, the clone on this drive was created with SD, not CCC and boots easily. I may have been at fault for that impression. The second clone on another HD is done with CCC. (I take no chances with data. )
> 
> *UPDATE FROM APPLECARE VIA EMAIL:*
> 
> ...



No, not from my experience.

Just change the TM Pref Pane to Off and then select the other partition as the selected volume, and then turn TM On, and as long as there's enough room TM will do its thing as initially, Time Machine makes a complete backup.

TM then just creates its "backup" folders on that selected volume and leaves everything else as it is.

TM will not erase any existing files, unless things have changed in ML. Maybe check it's Help info, as my SL version says:
"NOTE:Time Machine works best if you use your backup disk only for Time Machine backups. If you keep files on your backup disk, Time Machine won’t back up those files, and the space available for Time Machine backups will be reduced."

PS: from the Apple message, they mention "directory is the culprit", so maybe time to run an up to date DiskWarrior version on your source volume if you have it. It would most likely fix the problem.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

pm-r said:


> No, not from my experience.
> 
> Just change the TM Pref Pane to Off and then select the other partition as the selected volume, and then turn TM On, and as long as there's enough room TM will do its thing as *initially, Time Machine makes a complete backup.*


Exactly, that's what I keep pointing out. That will take four hours to run to do a three minute test and having done it three times in the past week I have no desire to run it again if I can avoid it with a simple fix from Apple. Used to own DW, but I am tired of shelling out $100 every time Apple upgrades a system, so quit buying it, although that may be my last resort depending on how Apple fares.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

SINC said:


> Exactly, that's what I keep pointing out. That will take four hours to run to do a three minute test and having done it three times in the past week I have no desire to run it again if I can avoid it with a simple fix from Apple. Used to own DW, but I am tired of shelling out $100 every time Apple upgrades a system, so quit buying it, although that may be my last resort depending on how Apple fares.


I have not followed your problem from the beginning so maybe you have answered this, but have you tried a different drive? or different enclosure? I have had countless external enclosures go bad on me while the drive inside was perfectly fine.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

SINC said:


> Exactly, that's what I keep pointing out. That will take four hours to run to do a three minute test and having done it three times in the past week I have no desire to run it again if I can avoid it with a simple fix from Apple. Used to own DW, but I am tired of shelling out $100 every time Apple upgrades a system, so quit buying it, although that may be my last resort depending on how Apple fares.


OK, but just how many hundred GB of data do you have to backup?? And yes, a USB connection is much slower than by FW 800 which I have and use. Worth the extra price IMO.

And yes, the DW upgrade can be a PITA and the wallet, even with their registered user cheaper upgrade route. And the method to extract the new DW version without using their burn DVD etc. method is an extra backassward PITA method step.


EDIT: Oppps, I forgot that Alsoft provides a *Free* DiskWarrior 4 Version 4.4 Disc Update that's available for owners of previous DiskWarrior 4.x versions.

But the "extraction method" to just get the 4.4 version only is still a PITA!!! At least I and others haven't found an easy way to do so.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

pm-r said:


> OK, but just how many hundred GB of data do you have to backup??
> 
> 305 GB at the moment.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your suggestions nevertheless. I'm just not crazy about another four hour run to create a TM partition again. That would make four in the past five days so if a minor wait for Apple gets me a remedy, I'm good with that.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

SINC said:


> I appreciate your suggestions nevertheless. I'm just not crazy about another four hour run to create a TM partition again. That would make four in the past five days so if a minor wait for Apple gets me a remedy, I'm good with that.



Hmmm... maybe we're not quite on the exact same wavelength here, or possibly I'm missing or not understanding something.

As I understand your situation:

- your external USB already has two proper partitioned and GUID formatted partitions.
- one for TM use (that's not working to it's present selected partition volume) and the other for SD to its selected partition volume that is working, at least with SD.

My suggestion was to just try switching the TM's target partitioned volume and unless you're doing some high end intensive stuff on your Mac and then let it run and do its thing in the background, and you can just carry on using your Mac and no extra time needed.

Nothing else needed to setup anything else. And if TM balks with your "SD BackUp" volume selected, it should give you any failure message if and when it balks.

If it does, then I can't suggest anything better to fix any "directory" problem other than using DiskWarrior to repair you source volume.

I'm sorry if I sound like a nag, but I tend to be a bit of a persistent, old dog with a bone type bugger when it comes to some problems. 

And BTW, do you have any trouble cloning the same source volume to your other I gather, CCC cloned drive, when using CCC?

I ask because CCC will usually provide a message about any damaged directory and if it's really damaged, CCC may stop the clone and then give more reasons as to why and possibly even the actual damaged file etc.

If CCC works correctly and with no such error, then I would definitely suspect something's goofy with TM. But I can't find much or many ML users having trouble with TM.

At least you seem to have a pretty decent backup strategy in place.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... maybe we're not quite on the exact same wavelength here, or possibly I'm missing or not understanding something.
> 
> As I understand your situation:
> 
> ...


I once learned the hard way. Backups are a priority with me now.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

you know one thing that does work in 10.8? the ability to scroll over embedded flash videos in safari, which I lost somewhere back around 10.6.7


----------



## rellimnitsuj (Jul 27, 2010)

*VectorDesigner - Need 1.7.3 Upgrade*



Lawrence said:


> Vector Designer 1.7.0 won't work,
> However the Apple App store version will work.
> 
> Check their website support for more info,
> ...


Lawrence did you hear anything back from the guys at TweakerSoft? I desperately need to upgrade to 1.7.3 in order to finish a client project but VectorDesigner is not available on the US Mac App Store for some reason (I'm in Minneapolis) and TweakerSoft has not responded to my emails. I'm so desperate, I'm now planning to install Lion on a Virtual Machine just so I can run VD 1.7.0 again...


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Motion JPEG support is broken in Safari on Mountain Lion, frustrating since basically every security camera made in the last ten years and shipping today is based on MJPEG.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I noticed that the RSS Reader in Safari is gone. That's unfortunate. I know there are better solutions available but still it was handy.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

the mail delete button behaviour makes me want to stab something. like..why? just leave it the eff alone.


----------



## racewalker (Sep 20, 2010)

*xplorenet*

I


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I use traditional Apple Mail. First thing I changed on my MBP. Wish the hell I could make it work on my iPhone and iPad, it is so far superior to the crap they would have you use that is iOS based. Everything works as expected on the MBP. The iOS stuff on other devices is a nightmare.


----------

